# Schwierigkeitsgrade & Hardcore Modus



## asmolol (9. April 2012)

Hallo,
es gibt ja die 4 schwierigkeitsgrade, normal, albtraum, hölle, inferno.
Wie ist das nun mit dem Hardcore Modus geregelt? Ist das einfach eine Art übergeregelter Modus, mit dem man die 4 spielen Schwierigkeitsgrade spielen kann? Oder ein extra-schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## Noktavius (9. April 2012)

Bei Hardcore kannst du auch alle Schwierigkeitsgrade spielen der einzige Unterschied bei Hardcore ist der dass wenn du einma stirbst dein Char auf wirklich tot ist also nicht mehr spielbar danach!


----------



## Sassicaia (10. April 2012)

Genau!

Du kommst von nem Kumpel nach Hause, hast zusammen mit Ihm 3 Flaschen Rotwein geköpft und denkst:

Komm, ein Mephisto run mit der Lvl 91 HC Ama ist noch drin !

Am nächsten Tag loggst du dich ein und fragst dich:

Was'n das für ne Kutte ?


----------

